# Male vs. female



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

I've had GSDs or GSD mixes for most of my life. While growing up, the females were always inside and the males were always outside. My dad was a carpenter and always had a dog in his shop to protect his tools, truck, etc.

The males rarely came in the house, but one thing that sticks out in my mind is one (or more) of them lifting a leg on the furniture. They were not housebroken, so that was probably a good part of the problem. However, that's one thing I've never forgotten.

As an adult, I've always had a female. I've heard people say males are more protective and wanted to find out opinions on male vs. female. Is one preferable to the other for certain traits, behaviors, etc.? 

I just lost my Little Bear (Heidi) to acute myeloid leukemia, and am looking into getting another GSD. My mind is pretty much made up that I will get another female, but also want to consider getting a male.

Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I prefer males, because I think they are easier going in general. Now that I said that, I ended up with a female GSD and I wouldn't trade her for the world. I definitely see more females looking for homes then males. My next GSD will be a male...I swear Sorry about the loss of Heidi


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have only had shepherd mixes (females) and now a purebred (female) So far my puppy girl is protective of me, just like the others. I think it's just personal preference. When I was looking I was looking at both but in the end I picked out the puppy that was the one that was meant to be! Just like all the other dogs I have had! Good luck!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I definetely think people need to make decisions based to the individual dog rather then the sex

I went looking at Delgado's litter hoping to get a male because I already had a female. After meeting the litter several times the breeder and I agreed that Delgado was the best match for me but my second choice would have been his sister Latifa. 

I don't have a personal preference between male and female


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't understand your question... you're kind of all over the place between peeing in the house, to being indoor/outdoor dogs, to personality. 

Are you asking if one sex is more protective than the other?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Heidi's Mom said:


> The males rarely came in the house, but one thing that sticks out in my mind is one (or more) of them lifting a leg on the furniture. They were not housebroken, so that was probably a good part of the problem.


That was the entire problem. I have two males in the house, and had a 3rd that passed away who lived in the house. The only time one ever lifted his leg was the first time he saw a Christmas tree! I guess he was confused about a live tree growing in the house. I corrected and he never lifted his leg on the Christmas tree again lol.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Emoore said:


> That was the entire problem. I have two males i*n the house, and had a 3rd that passed away who lived in the house. The only time one ever lifted his leg was the first time he saw a Christmas tree! I guess he was confused about a live tree growing in the house.* I corrected and he never lifted his leg on the Christmas tree again lol.



LOL..... Although I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, your story made me choke on my coffee !


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Do you have any other dogs in the household? If so, pick the opposite sex to the one you already have. If you don't, pick the one with the temperament that best suits you. I have always had female GSDs, but I could really go either way.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry that I lost you, Lucy Dog. Basically, in the first part, I was just stating my experience with male dogs in my family when I was younger. Males were always kept outside and I do remember one (or more) coming in the house and lifting his leg.

Secondly, I know many people have strong preferences as to owning one sex over the other. So, I'd like to know why that is and what people see as the pluses or minuses of owning either one.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Freestep said:


> Do you have any other dogs in the household? If so, pick the opposite sex to the one you already have. If you don't, pick the one with the temperament that best suits you. I have always had female GSDs, but I could really go either way.


No, just one at a time...


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've owned both before as well as now. I have no preference. The only thing I've noticed is all my males have lived longer then my females. Both of my other 2 males lived to be 14 years old. Coincidence? Probably. The only reason I went with a female first this time was I got Jasira when my old guy Dizan was still alive. I wanted a girl because I like the way girls go out and get their potty business done and come in unlike the males who sniff," Should I pee here? NA. Should I pee here? NA!" The really sad thing? Xerxes, my male, potties 4 times as fast as my female, Jasira. LOL Another theory bites the dust. LOL


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I love my female GSD, she has a very sweet personality. If I encounter a male with a similar disposition, I would be okay with a male as well. Sounds crazy, but if a male pees on his legs all the time, that would be a deal breaker for me


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/152855-male-female.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/176767-male-female.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/147090-female-vs-male-german-shepherds.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/171333-male-vs-female.html

I think it depends largely on the dog. I thought I would always love males best, but I'm starting to turn the corner. I love both and find that the individual personality determines more than gender.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

In the last 20 years I have had 2 males & 3 females. All 3 of my females had a very high prey drive. Both of my males had more play drive and seem to focus more on what we were doing unlike the girls who would get distracted by prey mostly squirrels and such. My girls also have seemed more "needy". I never had a problem with my males lifting their legs to pee in the house, although before Cheyenne left us he did pee on the Xmas tree. I think out of all of them I bonded the most with Cheyenne & Kiya. So male & female. It's really a personal preference.
Since my next dog will be a rescue I don't think I will have a preference to male or female, only temperment & health.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Males for me! I like the big head and the large size and the goofy demeanor.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

Ive always had females, until I got Navajo. I have to say, now that I got Navajo, Im leaning more towards male dogs.
first, his temperment- awesome, kinda laid back....girls seem alittle more high strung. (but it always depends on the dog too)
his body structure---he is big boned and beautiful.---females tend to be more smaller and danty
training---super easy..he seems to always want to please me.
very socialable.....he would be friends with all dogs he meets...if they let him....and he likes people, kids...and loves cats!!!

I think I just got lucky with Navajo...good bloodlines, solid temperment. 
I started his training/socializing at a young age...that always helps.
He is just a perfect dog. 

males dogs rule. LOL!!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Some vet once told me - they didn't begin using "bitch" for no reason.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Heidi's Mom *
> 
> The males rarely came in the house, but one thing that sticks out in my mind is one (or more) of them lifting a leg on the furniture. They were not housebroken, so that was probably a good part of the problem.





> Originally Posted by *Emoore*
> That was the entire problem. I have two males in the house, and had a 3rd that passed away who lived in the house. The only time one ever lifted his leg was the first time he saw a Christmas tree! I guess he was confused about a live tree growing in the house. I corrected and he never lifted his leg on the Christmas tree again lol.


That is the only time I ever had a dog mark as well. Hawkeye my foster marked our Christmas tree. I corrected him, and that was it, no big deal. Karlo has never marked around my deck/patio or inside....he is still intact at 3.

I prefer males, they aren't as serious IMO, yet will turn on when necessary. 
Females tend to be 'On patrol or on guard' more often.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had multiple males at one point, and there is nothing like a big goofy male who worships the ground you walk on

I am on my 2nd female gsd, and loved the one I lost, and love this one, but they are different, a tad more independent, always checking in, I think mine have more possessive of me, quick learners, willing to try anything you throw in front of them, not lap dogs, but still quite velcro, they always "know" where you are.

The males I've had, were up my butt 24/7, easy trainers, easier in general , maybe a little less independent? and VERY velcro. 

The last two years have been the first time in my life I've only had 1 german shepherd, I also have two aussies (male & female), totally different breed,,my next one will be another male gsd because I really miss that totally "I would walk over coals to get to you" personality. 

I will say, I will always have a female as well, I like both sexes for different reasons


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I had multiple males at one point, and there is nothing like a big goofy male who worships the ground you walk on
> 
> I am on my 2nd female gsd, and loved the one I lost, and love this one, but they are different, a tad more independent, always checking in, I think mine have more possessive of me, quick learners, willing to try anything you throw in front of them, not lap dogs, but still quite velcro, they always "know" where you are.
> 
> ...


Exactly! My males showed devotion SO deep.... the one female I had was soft to the handler and I had problems with learning how to adapt to that. I've preferred males, and decided I wanted to stick with that. I have noticed that same personality difference, also. I want my GSD right there.. with the goofy 'grin' on his face willing to do anything I ask him to do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think my females were/are devoted , just in a different way, Masi is quite biddable and her obedience I think, is impeccable (you've seen those pics of her with the deer in the background right? LOL good for distraction training 

I just have found my females were more "daring", hard to describe, if I had them do something, they just go for it, kind of like bulls in a china shop, where the males, were like "ok I'll do it, but I want to think about it first" 

Hard to explain, but yes in the end, the devotion/loyalty/love of a male is just something that can't be explained until you experience it, altho I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

i dont get to see many females but bear is perfect he is very protective but still relaxed and he doesnt charge after every person or animal he sees


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had both, i prefer the goofiness of the male over the seriousness of the female. But that's me. And yes my female was a bit more independent, although more cuddly than my current male. on the other hand he is still a puppy and probably does not have the patience to stand still for a hug for long LOL My male is velcro, and up my butt all day, unless he's shadowing my 5 yr old son. LOL


----------

